# Elmo has had surgery for an obstruction



## Elmosmum (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello everyone 
Just to let you know Elmo had surgery a couple of days ago. He seemed to have picked up last time I posted and then went downhill very rapidly after that. He has had major surgery and has had three pieces of what looks like wood removed from his intestine. He had to stay at the overnight vets last night. We wnt to pick him up this morning he seemed very alert and we took him back to our normal vets for a check up. He became quite agitated while he was being examined and was showing signs of being in extreme pain. He has eaten at the overnight vets but has been a little bit sick which looks like bile. So they are keeping him in today for fluids and more painkillers etc to get his pain under control, hopefully he can come home at dinner time,
If anyone reading this could pray for for him and hold him your thoughts the next four are days are crucial for his recovery.
Elmomis my fur baby and I have had him for 10yrs and it is so upsetting and worrying and it is truly horrifying how just eating some rubbish off the ground can do this to a chihuahua. Please everyone be aware of what your dog is doing when you are out and about. It is so easy for it to have awful consequences.
Elmo and I appreciate all the support and help we have got on here over the years. Hold your little ones close. They are so precious.:love5:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh My! Hoping that Elmo is much better after getting some fluids and pain killers into him. You have to watch these dogs that they would not be eating some of the things they seem to think irresistable!! Wood???? Oh well, hopefully Elmo will pass on this delectable item from now on. He should be on a bland diet until he 'heals' inside. Some of the vet shows have shown this type of surgery, and it is quite something. Did any of the 'gut' get cut out for lack of circulation? (sorry about being so medical minded!) Or do you know? Here's hoping tonight he will be better.


----------



## Elmosmum (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi Susan
Thanks for your reply. We are picking up tonight as he has improved. He has more anti sickness injections and painkillers. He is doing a lot better. Just can't wait to get him home!
I've bought him a lovely new very soft bed to recuperate in. I am disabled and he is my companion. My mum walks him for me. He is such a lovely dog with a great personality.😀💖


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You can be certain I will be in prayer for Elmo. I am so sorry he had to go thru such invasive treatment and surgery. I was worried about him when I replied in your previous post that indicated he was improving. Blessings,


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

Praying for Elmo and keeping a close eye on Laurel.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you have Elmo home where he will be more comfortable. Does he have to wear a 'collar' so that he can't lick his stitches? Good for you for getting him a nice new soft bed! Hope he appreciates it!


----------

